

A Self-Appointed Teacher Runs a One-Man 'Academy' on YouTube - cwan
http://chronicle.com/article/A-Self-Appointed-Teacher-Runs/65793/

======
iworkforthem
I love the article, just about anyone can come forward to make a difference!
Especially with the Internet as the platform and so many tools such as YouTube
available to everyday users. And I dun think he started out with a big bang
too, with no funding and short video lectures are short—about 10 minutes each.
Slowly and steadily.

One thing why I love this model is that it allow for mistakes to be made. Try
doing that in a corporate environment. :X With each mistake he made, he get
interactions from its students/viewers. Ultimately this makes students/viewers
more engaged with the material and more connected with him.

To think that overall, he's collected about $150,000 in donations and makes
$2,000 a month from ads on his Web site. I love it! Got a passion, what are
you waiting for? The barrier for entry is almost non existent!

